# Opinion on Bachmann 38 Ton Shay



## PapaPerk (Nov 7, 2009)

Well I just purchased a 38 ton Bachmann Shay. As usual I have my cart in front of the horse. With that being said.... What is your experience and opinions on the Bachmann 38 tonner? If I'm not mistaken it has die cast trucks.


I just had to buy it.... I'm a sucker for the "good" deal. Hah!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Have you thought about a USA Hudson...............SWEET..............


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Great hauler, does have some hesitation when running due to binding in the gears...


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

You should be extremely pleased with the 38 ton Shay! This model is essentially the older Shay model with all of the "bugs" worked out! As to the gearing, it will be somewhat noisier than the earlier plastic geared version but that was to be expected. The new power trucks will take some time to break in properly but this is true of brass engines costing thousands of dollars! It's a good engine! Congrats on a good purchase!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

We have three of them - an 'improved version' original and two more modern versions with steel cabs - one of them actually the three-truck model. All are reliable and fine runners, and always have been right out of the packaging. The oldest of the three came from the Train Stop in CA back in 1999, and has notched up hundreds of hours in service, especialy at train shows. I replaced the cab with the now-unobtainable Banta wooden cab kit a couple of years ago, and have 'busied' with bits from Ozark, but mechnaicallly it just gets looked after like any other complex model.

Read the instructions on lubing, and DO it!

Then sit back and enjoy all them wiggly bits.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## PapaPerk (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys!









I was hoping the 38 ton was the better of the two Bachmann two truck shays. 

Looking forward to trying out the loco... now I need some track! Hah!


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

YOU got a good one! when we have company, linda always wants me to run the shay...she says its our best engine


----------



## PapaPerk (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice looking shay Rio! 

I got my shay a couple of weeks ago. Bought it used... around 155 I believe. Anyway... thought that was a good deal. It runs great and I'm excited about weathering it into a rugged logger. 

Now.... I need some track! Hah!


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,

I own three of the shay's, one three truck and two - two trucks. They are cool and great haulers. Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The new 3 truck shays all came with the "improved" metal trucks. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I too have a 38 ton shay and it is one of my favorites, though I do tend to run the Heisler more. Be sure to follow the lube instructions since there are so many little moving parts and you will have a reliable hauler for a long time. $155 is a very good price for a 38. The Shay is a big and long engine so when you get your track be sure to get as wide a radius as you can fit in the layout area. I have an old curved tunnel that used 4' diameter track which was fine for my small stuff but when I moved up to the Shay etc... I had to lay some track and a bridge to bypass this area. I would recommend track at least over 5' diameter, the shay will look a lot better and less chance of binding the drive line.


----------

